

Looking for advice on Startup equity - mvrod

Hi,
I am in the very very early stages of my web startup, we are 3 partners but we have not yet talked about equity and I was wondering if you guys had any tips on how to do it? -- Thanks!!&#60;p&#62;Idea - I came up with the idea
Funding - I am putting most of the money (90%)&#60;p&#62;Thanks again!
======
sharpshoot
If you are putting in the money, put it into the company as a loan. I'm sure
this isn't the only capital this company will need so it makes it silly to
split equity based on short term thinking.

I think also everyone will have to think as this is their idea too. If you had
the initial idea, the inital idea will change.

Don't get trapped by short term thinking. Split the company three ways, get
vesting and a 1-year cliff and then get on with it. Only then will your equity
actually be worth something worth worrying about.

Good luck.

~~~
mvrod
Thanks - I know that we would need more money, but would you do it the same
way even if I am putting 90% of the money which would allow us to run the
company for an entire year... Regards

------
mvrod
Thanks!

